# FONO the mobile store



## rabih78669 (Sep 29, 2010)

Just wanted to warn everyone about FONO the mobile store, they will not honor their exchange or return policy after 2 days of purchase. I bought a mobile from them and the mobile had some issues, I went back to the FONO store and they will not exchange or return. On the stamped invoice, it clearly shows the 12 month warranty and 3 days exchange policy. So, I would avoid the FONO store on my next mobile purchase


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is a legal requirement for stores to reapir, refund or replace faulty goods. You need to go back to them and quote Federal Law 24 (that's the one I refer to) to them and tell them you are reporting them to the Department of Economic Development.

Feel free to email me at The National if you want me to take this up for you. Links to previous columns with contact info below:

On Your Side columns – September 2010 | Financialuae's Blog

-


----------



## rabih78669 (Sep 29, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> There is a legal requirement for stores to reapir, refund or replace faulty goods. You need to go back to them and quote Federal Law 24 (that's the one I refer to) to them and tell them you are reporting them to the Department of Economic Development.
> 
> Feel free to email me at The National if you want me to take this up for you. Links to previous columns with contact info below:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

They are really bad, in the store, I requested to speak to the store manager, the sales lady called the store manager and then hangup the phone and told me that the store manager does not want to talk to me. I am still shocked....


----------

